

Damn You, Microsoft Word. Damn You. - Nurdok
http://blog.amir.rachum.com/post/23419308926/damn-you-microsoft-word-damn-you

======
Flow
My biggest Word WTF was when I had edited about a page of text, and went away
for a new cup of coffee. When I came back the document was only showing
Wingdings-like characters. And when I press the cursor keys it crashed.

After that time I always go into the settings and force it to make proper .bak
files.

I've seen the sales people periodically manually save to a separate .rtf
because Word crashes and trashes the document and the auto-save so often for
them.

After decades and zillions of money, why isn't that piece of software amongst
the most solid software there is?

~~~
Nurdok
Yeah, I would accept this kind of crap from a new and innovative startup, but
Word exists for about 20 years. Jesus.

------
bockris
It's not just Word. Lots of microsoft programs have modal dialogs that lock
out other open windows. Outlook is the one that give me the most trouble.

~~~
Seth_Kriticos
Excel is good at this too (2007). Edit a cell (F2) and then at the same time
try open a different spreadsheet..

------
CookWithMe
That is your biggest problem with word?

How is that: I imported a simple Excel diagram, tried to resize it - and Word
crashed. No problem, Word creates backups, right? Only problem: When Word
opens the backup... it crashes. And suddenly I didn't have any working version
of the file anymore...

(git helped me out, thankfully, but I don't know how my parents would have
handled that...)

~~~
gm
so it's Word's problem you did not bother to hit CTRL-S and save periodically?

~~~
bradleyland
You're being down voted because you overlooked the fact that the parent poster
is unable to open the document at all. We're not talking lost changes here,
we're talking about not being able to open the document at all, so not only
did he lose the changes since the last save, but he had to go to a backup (git
version) and recover the document from there.

------
thunderbong
It's easy to belittle something when you don't know the solution.

Go to 'Window' -> 'New Window'

Open as many Windows and Modal Dialogs you want.

And as I can see from all the jokers who agree with your opinion - none of
them actually 'tried' to find a solution either.

~~~
michaelcampbell
I believe this trick only works if you know apriori that you want a new
window; not after the fact.

What infuriates me is the dual-level modal. You are in a document. You do
something that opens a dialog (call it D1), it opens another dialog (D2) for
whatever reason. You want to see something behind D1. You CANNOT MOVE IT.

------
holri
use LaTex

~~~
Nurdok
As I pointed out, I prefer LyX (which is a LaTeX graphical frontent).

